# Airplay mirroring et applis (in)compatibles?



## sush40 (15 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum et ne connais pas trop le monde apple, donc ma question va peut etre paraitre stupide pour certains^^ 

Jai une question a propos du mirroring Ipad>appleTV...

Est-il possible de ''retranscrire'' tout, et tout le temps ce que l'ipad AFFICHE vers l'apple TV? Ce que je veux dire par la cest que, est-ce que la fonction mirroring fonctionne tout le temps des qu' elle est activée, et dans TOUTES les applis? 
Par exemple, si je souhaite me servir de spotify, et que j'active la fonction airplay mirroring, vais-je pouvoir afficher l'appli sur ma TV ou est ce que cest seulement le son qui va etre streamé? 
Jai lu que certaines applis ne sont pas 'compatibles' airplay mirroring, ca veut donc dire que je ne peux pas tout afficher sur ma TV quand le mode est activé? 

Merci


----------



## Lauange (17 Novembre 2013)

Les applis sont toutes compatibles avec le mirroring. Par contre, des applis comme orange tv et canal+ ne diffuse pas la vidéo mais seulement le son. Une question de droit selon eux.


----------

